# Diablo 3: Die neue Saison steht an.



## Batze (7. April 2015)

Für alle die Diablo 3 spielen, oder mal wieder reinschauen möchten.

Am Freitag, den 10.04 geht es los. Um 18:00 Uhr startet die neue Saison in Diablo 3.
Der PTR wurde übrigens Heute abgeschaltet.
Die alte Saison ist seit Sonntag zu Ende, auch alle normal Ranglisten wurden schon zurückgesetzt.

Hier mal ein kurzer schneller Überblick was es auch mit dem dann erscheinenden Patch 2.2.0 so neues gibt.
Erfahrung aus dem PTR.
Änderungen natürlich außen vor.


-Blutsplitter können jetzt höher gestapelt werden als nur bis 500. Der Stapel erhöht sich immer wenn man im GR eine bessere Stufe erreicht.
-Pickups von z.b. Edelsteinen oder Mats nehmen jetzt immer alle Edelsteine/Mats in der Umgebung auf. Man muss also nicht mehr jedes dieser Items einzeln anklicken.
-Neue Goblins gibt es auch.
-Es gibt neue Bounties.
-Alle selbst hergestellten Gelben/Blauen Items vom Schmied/Juwe sind jetzt handelbar.
-Ramaladnis Gabe ist jetzt stabelbar.
-Es gibt neue Erfolge und Errungenschaften.
-Diverse Sets wurden überarbeitet und geben jetzt völlig neue Builds her. Dazu kommen völlig neue Sets.
-Alle diese Sets sind nicht Saison Only, können also im üblichen normalen Spielmodus benutzt werden.
-Saison Only sind 2 neue Edelsteine (Gems), 1 neuer Legendärer Trank und einige Legendären Items, vor allem Ringe. Dazu bitte mal auf die Diablo Main Page gehen.
-natürlich wurden diverse Änderungen am Balancing vorgenommen, wie sich das alles auswirkt muss man sehen (DH bleibt aber, wie es ausschaut auch in der 3 Saison weiterhin das Maß der DDs). Auf dem PTR wurde zuletzt z.B. der Barb und die Wizzard leider ziemlich genervt, schade. Muss man sehen wie Blizzard das auf die Live Server übernimmt. Ok, der Barb war auf dem PTR schon so ziemlich OP .

So, das erst mal in Kürze und ein kleiner Überblick über die wohl wichtigsten Änderungen.
Ich hoffe ich habe nichts wichtiges vergessen, ansonsten bitte bei Blizzard/Diablo 3 die Ankündigungen verfolgen.

Wir sehen uns dann beim Mob verhauen am Freitag. Bis dahin guten Loot.


----------

